# Thoughts on the Phantom CX



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm considering getting a Phantom CX, what are your thoughts on the bike?


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

None of you have anything to say about this bike?
How about, its a damn cheap bike and I was wondering if it was worth the $500 dollars? 
I don't ride cross but I think this bike would make a good commuter.
Some of you guys have the nicer models, how do you think the CX would compare?
Give me some feedback.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Can't say anything about that specific model since I have the Fantom Cross PRO. I will say that I think mine is one of the best values you can find anywhere. Ultegra w/Ritchey on a strong, lightweight very good looking aluminum frame makes the PRO a bargain at $997. I like mine very much.


----------

